# [CHROOT] Zablokowanie dostępu

## Garrappachc

Witam,

mam małe pytanie: czy da się zablokować (jakimś hasłem na ten przykład) dostęp do moich partycji przez choroota? Po ostatniej awarii systemu (jakiś miesiąc temu) i konieczności kompilowania jądra z LiveCD, jestem przerażony, jak (lokalnie, oczywiście) łatwo się dostać do moich danych. Nie żebym miał kogoś w domu, kto mi się mógłby włamać na kompa, ale, załóżmy, zepsuje mi się komputer, oddam do serwisu i... dane nie będą bezpieczne :/

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

zaszyfruj sobie partycje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Polecam dmcrypt dla rootfs i kazdej innej partycji (np. home).

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Polecam dmcrypt dla rootfs i kazdej innej partycji (np. home).

 

++

sam używam od dawna, zero problemów. nie zgub dylko pendrive'a z kluczem  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, tylko, że w tedy nie będę miał dostępu w ogóle z chroota. A ja dostęp chcę mieć, bo razie problemów będę mógł się dostać do systemu. Tylko żeby to było np. zabezpieczone jakimś hasłem  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Polecam dmcrypt dla rootfs i kazdej innej partycji (np. home). 
> 
> ++
> 
> sam używam od dawna, zero problemów. nie zgub dylko pendrive'a z kluczem 

 

Mozna miec wiele kluczy, dlatego klucz na pendrive + haslo na wypadek padu pena jest bardzo wskazane.

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Tak, tylko, że w tedy nie będę miał dostępu w ogóle z chroota. A ja dostęp chcę mieć, bo razie problemów będę mógł się dostać do systemu. Tylko żeby to było np. zabezpieczone jakimś hasłem 

 

z livecd np. 

# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 rootfs

[ podajemy haselko ]

# mount /dev/mapper/rootfs /mnt/gentoo

# chroot /mnt/gentoo

dziaUa.

----------

## Garrappachc

Dobra, dzięki. Będę się bawił ^^

----------

